# Pouring concrete over pavers?



## 95PGTTech

johnv713 said:


> I have a fairly large section in the back yard covered with pavers. The large red pavers measured 1ftx1ft from HD. Spoke to a number of people if I could just pour concrete over it. The answer was, not surprisingly 50/50 even split among survey takers LOL. Some that said yes think its ok as long as the ground is stable.
> 
> So what's your take on this? The pavers are on solid ground and dont seem to shift at all.
> 
> Update on my other thread: Going to HomeDepot to place an order for about 240-250 bags of 60lbs concrete tonite along with 10 2x6 16ft lumber.


For that quantity, why not just get a concrete truck?


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

How thick are you planning to pour...... will you rebar/remesh.

That is a lot to bag mix..... are you going to end up with cold joints.

Assuming undisturbed soil/ pavers... with at least 4+" pour.... and rebar, I'd do it....

But I would be darn worried about maintaining consistant mix and minimizing/designing any cold joints..... and of course you have a mixer.... even then, with plenty help.... that is a big bag mix.

At 260/60/lbs.... that is about a 5 yard truck.... and unless you have a placement restriction.... I'd sure consider a delivery.... probably cheaper when you net figure everything.. and a darnsite easier.

Good luck


----------



## johnv713

Well because with a truck Id have only less than 45 mins to work before the cement became stiff. 

With the bags i can mix I can work on my own pace though it require more work. I'm planning to divide everything up in 4 sections and work on each when time permits.


----------



## johnv713

I plan to use remesh with expansion + control joints, and cold joints since everything is not going to be pour in one day. 

Im aiming for 4 inches. 


When I do get cold joints how will they turn out aesthetically? will they be noticeable?


----------



## 95PGTTech

Paying the money for two guys who do this professionally to do the finish work will be the best money you've ever spent. Sit back with beverage of choice and watch the pros work and write the check. Save the DIY for other areas like framing.

On that note, I'd lose the pavers. One less variable.


----------



## iThinman

I want to build a second shed and was going to ask how many bags was realistic for one 140 lb. guy to pour in one day. I need a 12'x14' 4" slab and have a mixer. calculator said i need ~120 bags and I also planned to divide into 4 sections.

i did about 22 bags for 3 footings recently, but had to transfer into wheel barrel to shovel into hole. with a slab, I would imaging I could dump straight from the mixer or at least be able to dump the wheel barrel easier.

So is doing a slab in 4 (or more) sections acceptable? And does anybody have a guesstimate of how many bags I can mix, pour and finish in a day working alone?


----------



## johnv713

Well Im going to show you a different way to mix but Im sure to catch some flacks for this. Ive seen people just dump how ever many bags they want to mix in the ground and mix it from there. NO lies! So theoretically as many as you can dump on the ground


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

johnv713 said:


> Well Im going to show you a different way to mix but Im sure to catch some flacks for this. Ive seen people just dump how ever many bags they want to mix in the ground and mix it from there. NO lies! So theoretically as many as you can dump on the ground


I've seen bad jobs also......:no:


----------



## johnv713

To be honest my neighbor did it this way with his patio. On a scale of 1-10 it was an 8.5 considering it was a DIY project Not too shabby if you asked me. I guess there are more ways than one to skin a cat.


----------



## 95PGTTech

johnv713 said:


> To be honest my neighbor did it this way with his patio. On a scale of 1-10 it was an 8.5 considering it was a DIY project Not too shabby if you asked me. I guess there are more ways than one to skin a cat.


this is quite a bit more complex. how are you going to ensure that the water you add is of correct volume if it's all running off of the top of the mix and being absorbed by the ground? how are you going to ensure adequate mixing?


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

95PGTTech said:


> this is quite a bit more complex. how are you going to ensure that the water you add is of correct volume if it's all running off of the top of the mix and being absorbed by the ground? how are you going to ensure adequate mixing?


And who is going to help you lift a cup of coffee the next morning........


----------



## johnv713

95PGTTech said:


> this is quite a bit more complex. how are you going to ensure that the water you add is of correct volume if it's all running off of the top of the mix and being absorbed by the ground? how are you going to ensure adequate mixing?




Not sure but he eyeballed and got the right consistency. He didn't pour it all at once just in 3 sections for a 30x16ft slab. Don't know how he did it but the end product look nice and going strong after 4 years. Next time Ill take some pics.


----------



## iThinman

eeek, don't do that. not even sure how you would do that with rebar and/or remesh down


----------



## johnv713

Maybe he did that next to his form anbd scoop up the cement? Or leave a small area free of remesh inside his layout and mix from there...dunno. But it has been done beforel.


----------



## mako1

95PGTTech said:


> Paying the money for two guys who do this professionally to do the finish work will be the best money you've ever spent. Sit back with beverage of choice and watch the pros work and write the check. Save the DIY for other areas like framing.
> 
> On that note, I'd lose the pavers. One less variable.


 I agree.What you are trying to do is a recipe for disaster and going to be a waste of time and money in the long run.


----------



## de-nagorg

You left out the details that we would need to guess how many bags of concrete you can mix in one day. 

Your Age, your general health, your amount of "git-er-dun". How many smoke breaks you "need", the season, (winter days are shorter than summer), 

too many variables to even try to guess.

ED 

P.S. Looks are misleading in concrete, your neighbor could have some areas that are only 1.5 inch thick, others with a lot of mixed in dirt, and many dry spots where he never got any water mixed in at all , with just a thin skin on top.


----------



## GBrackins

johnv713 said:


> I guess there are more ways than one to skin a cat.


actually they are six ways, or 7 if you don't mind making the cat nervous .... :thumbsup:


----------



## iThinman

de-nagorg said:


> Your Age, your general health, your amount of "git-er-dun". How many smoke breaks you "need", the season, (winter days are shorter than summer),
> 
> too many variables to even try to guess.
> 
> ED


:thumbup:

46
general health, yes

just bought the place last year, but my git-er-dun got me from:



















to...



















I require i smoke break per hour until OCD kicks in, then none for 7 hours.

Season: n/a (California Bay Area) :whistling2:



:laughing:


----------



## johnv713

de-nagorg said:


> You left out the details that we would need to guess how many bags of concrete you can mix in one day.
> 
> Your Age, your general health, your amount of "git-er-dun". How many smoke breaks you "need", the season, (winter days are shorter than summer),
> 
> too many variables to even try to guess.
> 
> ED
> 
> P.S. Looks are misleading in concrete, your neighbor could have some areas that are only 1.5 inch thick, others with a lot of mixed in dirt, and many dry spots where he never got any water mixed in at all , with just a thin skin on top.




My age : I'm in the twilight area

My health: Lets just say the ladies dont call me stallion for no reason. 

Smoke break are for wussies I keep on truckin til it's done :laughing:

Ok you guys convinced me, imma get it delivered. Though my neighbor's technique has been put thru the test. It can be done Id tell ya.


----------



## Msradell

johnv713 said:


> Well Im going to show you a different way to mix but Im sure to catch some flacks for this. Ive seen people just dump how ever many bags they want to mix in the ground and mix it from there. NO lies! So theoretically as many as you can dump on the ground


We've seen you say this before but never proven that's how he did it and you've never shown us any pictures of the final product. It's certainly a method that nobody here would even consider recommending nor doing. Unless you have hard evidence showing how it's done and what the final product Is.


----------



## 95PGTTech

johnv713 said:


> Not sure but he eyeballed and got the right consistency. He didn't pour it all at once just in 3 sections for a 30x16ft slab. Don't know how he did it but the end product look nice and going strong after 4 years. Next time Ill take some pics.


I'm not saying it's not possible. What I'm saying is why would you take the risk of it not turning out good @ $3.85 x 240 bags plus framing? When you have to re-do it, you also have jackhammer rental ($250) plus dumpster fee ($500). So conservatively, you're wasting $2000 even if you value your time at zero (plus you still have to re-pay for everything on top of that number). It's A LOT more labor to rip it up if it doesn't turn out right.


----------



## johnv713

I will post up pictures next time i drop off some of his tools I borrowed for the job. Told him there are some doubters on this board and he said as long as you know what you're doing you can skip corners and it still came out nice. He said some of you guys are going the extra steps that are kind of overboard. Since it's only a patio, not a driveway, you don't have to go the xtra miles. He also said some of you poured the ways you been taught , hence it may sound foreign and weird to you, but there are other methods that are out there. 

Hey don't shoot me, Im just a messenger.


----------



## de-nagorg

You are the one carrying tales to and fro, starting potential arguments between "friend" and we here that would rather see it done right. 

Sure there are many ways to "float a boat" , but I would rather go the safest best route, than be bailing out the bilge often.


ED


----------



## concretemasonry

Johnv713 -

Many mistakes have been made before. Following mistakes is not the way to improve.

If you don't have any friends that know how to do it right, hire a contractor. He would even be able to saw a control joint at the proper time.

You can easily pay the excess delivery time charge, but the crew does not have experience, you could still have problems down the road.

Dick


----------



## Gymschu

I guess ol' "John" doesn't own a camera as he never posts pictures of these "projects" of his.


----------



## stadry

we've all met guys who's life quest is reinventing wheels,,, 1 guy gets lucky & our hero doesn't understand what/why yet he's certain his project's like the other :whistling2:


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

Guys.... Just my personal opinion... 

But I think JohnV is well intentioned and honestly investigating an issue.... I don't think he is trolling anything.

Now, I do not agree/advise his discussed technique.. as I made clear earlier.... but it is a (poor IMO) possibility.

I've seen guys mix a sidewalk section repair right on site (literally on site).


(I did not recite this earlier, as I did not want to encourage his technique, but I have done something sorta similar. In a sub basement of my own home, I poured a 20x20 slab completely *alone*.

Access was extreemly limited and I did not want the expense of a pumper and a four man crew. My son over several days helped me haul 220/80lb bags to a lower level.

I was fully prepped with grading and vapor barrier, and rebared on sturdy chairs. 

I broke the pour into 4 (5x20 sections)... had my mixer on plywood for the first pour (and used previous pour for subsequently placing mixer right next to each section).

Mix/pour/float/mix pour /float/finish.... etc. Cold joints well rebarred together, and control joints at each cold joint.

I poured one section a day in my "downtime". Worked perfectly (except local trash guys were not happy with all the concrete bags).

Been perfect for 20 years.

Now I was not handmixing, and I was allready familiar with slab work/finish. And I was 20 years younger.......

Just a thought....


----------



## stadry

when i worked w/morton, we'd auger post holes, set 8x8 creosoted posts, & fill w/bagg'd conc mix,,, same w/s j groves for right-of-way fencing,,, method was accepted back then, morton sold a ton of bldgs, & s j groves was the largest in the world w/o leaving the usa :wink:


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

stadry said:


> when i worked w/morton, we'd auger post holes, set 8x8 creosoted posts, & fill w/bagg'd conc mix,,, same w/s j groves for right-of-way fencing,,, method was accepted back then, morton sold a ton of bldgs, & s j groves was the largest in the world w/o leaving the usa :wink:


Stadry...... Was that M. A. Mortenson..... out of Minaplois I think. ??


----------



## johnv713

Howdy cowboys/girls!

Sorry I've been busy with my other projects to reply on this board. 

I've decided to get the cement delivered instead of mixing it by hand. Called a few places. They ranges from $115-125/yard. Cheapest place I found is $103. Still way more than what some of you guys paid. 

Not here to troll. What's the purpose of doing so if I may ask? Just trying to absorb as much info as I can and this place is a treasure trove. 

Anyways, I can't pour because I checked the weather and it looks like we're going to rain for the next two weeks here in Houston, according to weather.com.

At first I was going to use 2x4 to screed, then I changed my mind to a power screed or power trowel. Then I found this 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdkL9OdtQ5o

But it's pricey....You think I could DIY one by put together a straight piece of wood attach to a mop handle? 

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Msradell

I'm not quite so sure about that tool. It looks like the concrete they are moving with it has a very low slump and they are pulling along without much difficulty. I'm certainly not sure I would trust it. If you don't want to use a conventional 2x4 as a screed I would certainly consider renting a power one instead of trying to use something like this. I did some searching on the Internet to see if I could find any reviews of the product and they really weren't any reviews, that certainly tells me something!


----------



## de-nagorg

Trolls ask preposterous questions, just to start a heated debate, then lay back and laugh at the debate, and never return to the topic as a commenter, they are just looking for entertainment.

That tool is easily replaced by a straight 2x and a handle. 

Did you see the mud was very wet, I. E. low slump, Any mud a bit stiffer and you will work up a heart attack, trying to disperse it. :whistling2:

You would be better off with a power trowel, and a team to operate it for you.


ED


----------



## johnv713

Well, that means I'm not a troll then  

Saw this DIY bullfloat online looks pretty simple to make but we'll see how effective it is once I put it to use. Call me Capt El Cheapo but everything is starting to add up to where my budget is almost max out. 

I'm hoping myself and another hired help will be able to unload 7 yard in a little over an hour. My wife can level help level with a cement mover/raker/placer or whatever the heck it's called :laughing:


----------



## de-nagorg

There is nothing wrong in being FRUGAL. I was trying to deal with a guy from California a few years ago, he was selling a piece of equipment that I was interested in but was adamant that he could get his price locally, and I had to pay his price plus freight, kept calling me a " cheap bastid", I let him keep his junk, and got one for less from OMAHA. 

That D I Y float looks like it will work well. Get more hired help than your wife though, as you will probably need them. 

ED


----------



## johnv713

Alrighty, I'm going to get another hired help so that's 3 of us + my useless but beautiful wife  Hope that'll do it. Thanks!


----------



## de-nagorg

Nobody said that your wife was useless, I do not even know her, and probably never will. 


:whistling2::whistling2:


ED


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

JohnV.....

I am not kidding.... and I do not in any manner think you are a troll... and I respect frugal and industrrious....

Actually, I think you are pretty smart checking out your plans with tradesmen that have some experience.

I do a chit load of stuff alone (in recent retirement years), and there are many ways to accomplish most trade tasks.... maybe slower, but maybe more economic....

But.... I believe you've explained that you do not have alot of experience with slab work... that you are older and not 25 years old....

and while I am not chicken chit about attacking many things relatively alone..... and there is nothing that can not be undone....

I honestly encourage you to have ample help and be well well prepared for concrete.

*Concrete waits on no man......nor pretty lady.....!!!!!*

You are not likely to bust a form.... but dependent on your weather and mix.... there is a lot to do... and it is relatively strenuous.

Your homemade bull float will work... but a $20 rental from the local rental yard will work better...

There is nothing in construction that can't be undone.... it's just with concrete it is expensive to undo.

I honestly attempt in any pour to figure it out and have enough help... that I can just direct/oversee it and maybe fill in for any necessary help....

does not happen.... I'm usually asses/elbows wadeing in concrete in finishing the job...

Good luck....


----------



## de-nagorg

Has anyone mentioned to you that wet uncured concrete will tear the skin off your bones, it is caustic when wet, abrasive, and unforgiving. 

Have proper safety clothing, boots, extra tools, and things handy. 

AS Mtn said it waits for no one, once mixed you have a limited amount of time to get it placed level, tooled to your desired appearance, then it sets , and only a BIG hammer will affect it. 

Do come back and show off your handi-work. 
I for one wish you to have a great outcome.


ED


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

JohnV..... Just thinking of tips/things to be aware of..... you are probably aware... but maybe not....

As De points out..... have rubber gloves boots available... concrete is caustic.... I've been "burned" moving concrete down a site built chute that lost it's slope when a paver truck showed up verse a regular truck (about a foot+ difference in height).

Wive's hands seem more sensative then ours.(And different people are different... I'm not that sensative)

Also, from your original calc's, I calc'd a little less than 5 yards. You just mentioined 7. You are aware that the truck needs to dump excess.... it's not going back to the plant....

(I will often minimum order, and have some sack concrete available if I'm short...yes, I have to return some sacks to HD often.... but it;s better than breaking up excess and taking it to the dump)

Try ro chooze good cool weather.... or at least early morning. Time is your constraint.... and cooler conditions can only give you extra time and insurance....

And some driver's are experienced, but some are not.... one will lay down a nice running pour... others will have you shoveling and screeding your a$$ off.....

Bottom line.... be prepared....


----------



## Canarywood1

de-nagorg said:


> Trolls ask preposterous questions, just to start a heated debate, then lay back and laugh at the debate, and never return to the topic as a commenter, they are just looking for entertainment.
> 
> That tool is easily replaced by a straight 2x and a handle.
> 
> Did you see the mud was very wet, I. E. low slump, Any mud a bit stiffer and you will work up a heart attack, trying to disperse it. :whistling2:
> 
> You would be better off with a power trowel, and a team to operate it for you.
> 
> 
> 
> "Did you see the mud was very wet, I. E. low slump"
> 
> Low slump concrete is very stiff not wet.


----------



## de-nagorg

Pobody is Nerfect.


----------



## johnv713

I just came home from homedepot with bunch of 2x4, screws for my DIY bull float, wheelbarrow, concrete placer, mag hand float among other things. Ran into a guy who was also looking at trowel so I struck up a conversation. Turn out he does it for a living, small jobs I think ..said he can bring in a couple of guys to do it all for $120. Labor is pretty cheap here in Houston, I guess hes rounding up a few guys loitering in front of HD" 

I'm aiming to get this done on either ties or Wednesday ...Thanks for the tips everyone.


----------



## johnv713

Just placed a called to a concrete company and 12 noon tomorrow is the target. There are four of us with 3 wheelbarrows. We have an hour to unload , $60 for an additional hr. How long do you think it would take us to unload 7 yard?


----------



## concretemasonry

How close to the patio can the truck get?

If you have to wheel - upwards, downwards? soft soil or hard soil to wheel over?

Dick


----------



## mako1

Could have just posted an ad on craigslist.Good luck with your project.What's a concrete placer?


----------



## johnv713

This is a placer...may be called by other names too, I think.











From the end of the chute to the patio is about 60 ft on hard soil. Idk if the company carried extended chute , forgot to ask.


----------



## johnv713

Cement placer


----------



## johnv713

http://http://t.homedepot.com/p/Marshalltown-19-1-2-in-x-4-in-Aluminum-Placer-AP753/202401264


----------



## mako1

pics don't work.I'm curious. I have done jobs where we poured 250 yds.up to 3,000 yds in a day and never heard of it.Humor me please?
I nderstand this is a DIY forum.Just curious?


----------



## mako1

Sorry if this is a double post.that is what we call a come along and is used to drag out the concrete when being poured to get "close to a uniform" thickness for your slab.You can also use the corner of it to pick up the 6X6X10 mesh and get it in the center of the slab.This is before vibrating, screeding,bullfloating and burning in.
You still need some experienced hands.I wish you the best and let us know how it goes.


----------



## johnv713

Cool tip on using the corner to pick up wire mesh...my hired help decided to bail on me so now I'm planning to go to HD tomorrow. There are a few loitering around for hire in the parking lot.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

johnv713 said:


> This is a placer...may be called by other names too, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the end of the chute to the patio is about 60 ft on hard soil. Idk if the company carried extended chute , forgot to ask.


 
*I'm curious.... is anyone else..... what is a placer..... none of my pictures or HD address show anything......*


----------



## de-nagorg

Yes I too am curious, a placer , never heard of it. 

I will go to hd.com and see about one.

ED


----------



## de-nagorg

johnv713 said:


> Cool tip on using the corner to pick up wire mesh...my hired help decided to bail on me so now I'm planning to go to HD tomorrow. There are a few loitering around for hire in the parking lot.


If they bail before work starts, you lucked out, they could have bailed after 30 minutes of work, then you up a creek.:furious::furious:

ED


----------



## johnv713

Type in placer on HD website and voila! Let's there be light 

I'd rather be up a creek than ankle deep in wet concrete.

Ok that was painfully corny...my bad folks!

So I picked up some tarp in case it rains, with my luck, it will.


----------



## de-nagorg

Ahh, I found a placer at HD.com

More like a 19.5 inch weeding hoe. 

I always just used a B. A. S.:wink: (big a$$ shovel. ) like those used in a grain elevator. 

And used concrete perches for the re-wire to sit on to keep it up during the pour. 

ED


----------



## Gymschu

mako1 said:


> Sorry if this is a double post.that is what we call a come along and is used to drag out the concrete when being poured to get "close to a uniform" thickness for your slab.You can also use the corner of it to pick up the 6X6X10 mesh and get it in the center of the slab.This is before vibrating, screeding,bullfloating and burning in.
> You still need some experienced hands.I wish you the best and let us know how it goes.


Mako has it right......the tool referenced as a "placer" is a come-along.
P.S.
I can't imagine why anyone would bail on you after agreeing to pour concrete for $120 split between 3 guys.:laughing:


----------



## johnv713

Gymschu said:


> Mako has it right......the tool referenced as a "placer" is a come-along.
> P.S.
> I can't imagine why anyone would bail on you after agreeing to pour concrete for $120 split between 3 guys.:laughing:



I see what you did there :laughing: I think they bailed because they were hoping to do it early in the day then hop on to their other jobs. Truck won't get here til noon.


----------



## johnv713

Below is my action plan...sounds like Rambo doesn't it.

1. Wheelbarrow cement to site.

2. Use placer to spread.

3. Screed with 2x4

4. Use hand magnesium float.

5. Use DIY wood bull float. I can almost see you guys about to cringe lol,

6. Use wooden hand float or hand held mag. 

7. Wait an hr the use edger along the form.

8. Use edger to cut control joints.

9. Kick up my feet and enjoy.


Sound like a plan, guys?


----------



## de-nagorg

You don't mention getting competent help. 

I sure hope that you can find some experienced laborers, that wheelbarrow gets to be a herculean rock, very fast. 

And not to say that you and your wife are wimps but you will need all the muscle that you can get to move it. 

And concrete waits for no one to rest a minute, it starts setting quickly, and does. 

The driver will dump it right in your drive before they will let it set up in the truck.

ED


----------



## ddawg16

Having done the many bag thing.....

I'll NEVER do any more bag jobs involving more than 10 bags.

There is a building supply down the road where I can get a 1 yd load of concrete for about $135....includes the tote to bring it home in. I think this job took about 2 hours....no issues with setup...tub keeps turning...add a little water now and then




I might consider doing up to 2 yds this way....after that, I'm calling in the truck


----------



## jomama45

I wanna see some pictures or it didn't happen............


----------



## Gymschu

jomama45 said:


> I wanna see some pictures or it didn't happen............


Jomama, I want to see VIDEO or it didn't happen!:no:


----------



## johnv713

Here are some pics I snapped earlier today. Boy, never knew pouring can be this backbreaking.


http://www.diychatroom.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=88843&stc=1&d=1409811005


http://www.diychatroom.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=88843&stc=1&d=1409811069

http://www.diychatroom.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=88843&stc=1&d=1409811069


----------



## johnv713

http://www.diychatroom.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=88843&stc=1&d=1409811117


----------



## johnv713




----------



## johnv713




----------



## johnv713




----------



## johnv713

I went to HD and got 2 hired help who stamped the soil, built form, and wheeling. We'll the guy in green and me did most of the hauling. The other dude did most of the leveling and finishing. 

It was extremely hot and we had a slight drizzle that lasted less than 5 mins. The driver was nice enough to put in 6 loads for us front the truck to my backyard. Tipped him$20 afterward.

Only got 4 bags of fiber instead of the 11 I ordered. They must've mixed up my order. Hope that was enough. Only thing I wasn't too happy about was the copious amount of gravel in the mix. Just way too many rocks for my liking.

If I had to do it again I'd probably get one more guy to help out. The end result wasn't perfect but I'm content considering it was my first time working with cement for such a large area. It doesn't look professionally done but it's more than suffice for the intended purpose. I'd give it an 8/10.

Everything you guys said was dead on from laying down boards to get thing moving easier to concrete waits for no man. Will post some more pics tomorrow. We'll see how it looks I. The morning. 


My diy bull float didn't come out too well. Should've attached some screw eyes with wire rope to angle it. 


Btw did I mention how labor intensive wheeling wet solid mud


----------



## de-nagorg

Glad that you survived the experiment. 

Quoted: Everything you guys said was dead on from laying down boards to get thing moving easier to concrete waits for no man. 

Big of you to say.

The aggregate(gravel), is what holds the cured concrete together, along with the added fiber. (I would ask for a price break, due to not getting all that I ordered.)

Am looking forward to seeing the finished work. 

Your yard looks like mine, more stuff than I know what to do with.


ED


----------



## johnv713

Thanks for your kind words. I'll post some pics later when I get off. My yard looks like Godzilla went poo poo in it. I'm paying these two guys next week to help me clean up and maybe put up a patio roof. Either I'm going to load up a Uhaul and take it to a city dumpster or rent one of those big trash bag for a day. Forgot what they're call.


----------



## jomama45

WTF???????  :laughing:


----------



## Gymschu

jomama45 said:


> WTF???????  :laughing:


Still no pics of concrete. Looks like the same pic over and over. Forms are set, 2 guys standing around in a junkyard. Posted links to an electrical question. I'm calling this BOGUS.:laughing:

P.S. Jomama, how bout the grading/leveling on this here project? Wow.


----------



## johnv713

Here are some pics. End product doesn't look professionally done but keep in mind this is my first attempt pouring and I'm content.


----------



## johnv713




----------



## johnv713




----------



## johnv713




----------



## johnv713

Don't know why all of my pics are inverted? Gumbo approves my work , he seems to like a dry platform instead of wet muck to run on.


----------



## de-nagorg

That looks well for a first attempt, forget those nay-sayers, yes we all would have done it different from each other, but yours looks good for a first try. 

I think you should have tried a smaller job for your first time, but this turned out good. 

And as you suggested a "bagster" will make your yard more enjoyable. 

And you can relax and enjoy your new found experience.

ED


----------



## 123pugsy

You got a shot from further away?


----------



## wkearney99

de-nagorg said:


> ..And as you suggested a "bagster" will make your yard more enjoyable.


They're great. Just buy the bag, fill it and call for pickup. 

Did that for an old section of sidewalk that spalled one winter. Pretty much destroyed the top 2" of the concrete. Granted, it was at least 30 years old and in an area that did not get enough effective draining. Broke it up with a rented jackhammer, piled it into the Bagster and watched 'em hoist it away. 

But note, you do need to put the bag somewhere they can get an overhead jib crane to it. I think they want it no more than 12' from where the truck can park, and no overhead wires.


----------



## johnv713

That's as far as I can take the pic. I was leaning against my fence when I took the pics. I'll try again later. Maybe I'll climb on top of the junk to get a better shot. 

Yea I should've tried smaller section by mixing x amount of bags by hand on the ground. That allows me to work on my own pace or rent a pump next time which can run upward $400 a day. 

It wasn't pretty but good for family BBQ or have friend over once a roof goes up. I'll take pic of that too. Will work on putting one up this weekend hopefully. Any tips how I should put up a roof? Thanks guys.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

Your pic's look great for pouring a ceiling.... I've never even tried that...:laughing:

And Gumbo looks like a terricic dog....:thumbsup::yes:


John.... First try might be a little rough, but considering it works for your purpose.....:thumbsup:

Good going...
\
And honestly,,,, thanks for the followup... everyone is not so polite....

Best

Peter


----------



## johnv713

Thank you. It's ok I try not to hold any grudges especially online after all most of us on here to learn and many of you were kind enough to help. Wish I had more time and experience to do the finishing. Next time I'll get it down pack .

Yeah Gumbo is retarded most of the time but we love him.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

johnv713 said:


> Thank you. It's ok I try not to hold any grudges especially online after all most of us on here to learn and many of you were kind enough to help. Wish I had more time and experience to do the finishing. Next time I'll get it down pack .
> 
> *Yeah Gumbo is retarded most of the time but we love him*.


:thumbsup::yes::thumbsup::yes:...Just my personal concurring opinion:wink:


(But he has to be pretty special... he can sit on the ceiling...:laughing

Best


----------



## de-nagorg

Saw a 3/4 ton pick-up going through town today with a power trowel in the back of it , and a sign on the door and bedside that said. 

Palladin Concrete Work, Have Trowel, Will Travel. 

You could have used a deal like that. 


You do have a special buddy in Gumbo, he can levitate. 

ED


----------



## johnv713

LOL GUmbo is a hot mess. Even though he's fixed he's still super hyper 24/7. Yesterday i took my dogs ( 2 other strays I found) to the back yard to check out my pad and they went at it. 

ED thanks for keeping us in your thought. I still have a small area (walkway on the left side of the house) that I need to pour. This time around Im going to implement everything I learned on here. Im sure itll turn out much better. 

Putting up 6x6 post later today. Will snap some pics too. THanks!


----------



## Fix'n it

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Your pic's look great for pouring a ceiling...


thats not the ceiling, silly boy. he's in australia :yes::laughing:


----------



## johnv713

LOL it's a new product called "Ceiling for dummy"

I used a grinder with diamond blade last night, a full 5 days after the pour, Hope its not too late. It turned out better than expected. Took me less than 5 mins to cut 2 control joints. Probably going to add a few more. 

Trying to put up post base using 6x6 beams but these are rough cuts and didnt fit the base. Will have to shave the lumber to fit. Pics to come.


----------

